# Canada or US Passport/CRBA for newborn- help!



## Sis41 (Jun 1, 2012)

My sister is in Dubai and "freaking out" so if someone could help us out, I'd appreciate it! She is a natural born US citizen, husband is Canadian. Baby on the way, expected in three months. Doctor will give a "fit to fly" but if she really needs to leave, it's recommended that she do so in a couple of weeks. Insurance coverage both in Dubai and US as far as I know, they didnt leave the US too long ago and they are trying to check on that today. 

The issue is, they've contacted the US embassy in Dubai and were given a big problem with obtaining the CRBA since only she is a citizen, she doesnt have the proof they want (transcripts, W-2's, etc) to prove physical presence for 5 years, even though she lived her life in the US, only leaving briefly to study abroad. 

Is there anyone with experience like this? What can be done? I believe the Canadian requirements are a bit "easier" since my brother in law is Canadian and I think the baby would be able to get a passport that way too. We are trying to avoid her having to fly out, it isn't a huge deal if she has to but it's not the first choice.


----------



## Sis41 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh and we've found lots of links but the information can be a bit confusing. For example, it states if the parents are unmarried and the mother is a US citizem, she only needs proof of one continuous year of physical presence. That doesnt seem as hard as five to me but I dont know. I suggested asking about mortgage, joint tax returns, bank accounts, doctor records, etc. but they seem very adamant about "W-2s and transcripts". Hard because she didnt work that much, and I think the school is holding her transcripts, even though she has her original degrees with her, I am wondering if they really are that strict. They said that they can apply for a visa for the baby but she's like, how would the baby even leave without a passport. I am trying to help but we're all at a loss.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

I think you wrote a lot without organizing your thoughts and I am not sure what you did in these 5 days, but this is what I would do if I were you. 

Ahhh The whole thing is that she wants to deliver abroad for citizenship purposes or else?

a) Does she have a US passport? If she does just travel, if she does not that's going to be pretty hard as you folks need to sort out the papers.

b) if she does not have the papers, give a call to the Canadian Embassy and ask the procedures because your husband is Canadian right ?IF I remember correctly, the Canadian GVT came up with a rule not allowing Canadians who have their children abroad to hold Canadian Citizenship, but I think this is waived if the country where you are living does not recognize citizenship upon birth.

If either her or her husband holds another citizenship that might work out too. 

c) Is she not married with him ? your second post leads me to believe on that. I don't know what the law says for single mums, but I dont think it is good. If it is not good (someone pls comment on this) they may need to get married ?

If all the above fails (apart of c), get both the Canadian and the US embassies to help you out. The baby needs to have a citizenship either way. They can guide you on what needs to be done at the end


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry there... IDKt what made me think that 5 days had elapsed...it was actually two...and I meant her husband not yours.


----------



## Sis41 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, I see your point. 

They are indeed married, been so for many years (I think 9). I made the statement on the US requirement for single mothers because in my mind it seems an easier burden to prove- 1 year vs. 5! 

Sis does have a US passport, I am not sure exactly what is holding her in Dubai, I think my brother in law is pressuring her that it's "easier". I dont want to get in between them, although my personal opinion is I disagree. There would be absolutely no doubt, no burden of proof required, if she does come back to give birth, which she certainly has a right to do. 

They've been in contact with both embassies, the US unfortunately responded quite harshly and they've begun to dispair. The Canadians did not tell them that the newborn could not get citizenship, and unfortunately I dont know what the rules are but I know for sure they dont want the baby to be stateless, which will happen unless this gets sorted out, which they are trying to do before it's too late for her to fly. 

Now in response to this, there isn't any way the baby could be considered a UAE citizen? That would for sure be the worst possible nightmare. I am just wondering myself, how would they leave the country without a passport for the baby? They aren't supposed to be there more than the 2 year work contract, and I know for sure she wants to come back before then.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Sis41 said:


> Yes, I see your point.
> Sis does have a US passport,
> Now in response to this, there isn't any way the baby could be considered a UAE citizen? .


 She can fly to the US and deliver there no problems . She can also fly to Canada (US citizens need no VISA to go to Canada) and deliver there no problems.

In Canada I know for sure that the baby will get the Citizenship, it is the law. If you are born in Canadian soil you are Canadian. Same thing goes for USA as far as I am concerned.

What you need to do is to find out the procedures to apply for a passport in the US for a newborn or in Canada. Whichever country they decide don't forget to tell them to apply for a SCN (US) or SIN (Canada) too.

and no the baby will not be considered UAE national.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Sis41 said:


> My sister is in Dubai and "freaking out" so if someone could help us out, I'd appreciate it! She is a natural born US citizen, husband is Canadian. Baby on the way, expected in three months. Doctor will give a "fit to fly" but if she really needs to leave, it's recommended that she do so in a couple of weeks. Insurance coverage both in Dubai and US as far as I know, they didnt leave the US too long ago and they are trying to check on that today.
> 
> The issue is, they've contacted the US embassy in Dubai and were given a big problem with obtaining the CRBA since only she is a citizen, she doesnt have the proof they want (transcripts, W-2's, etc) to prove physical presence for 5 years, even though she lived her life in the US, only leaving briefly to study abroad.
> 
> Is there anyone with experience like this? What can be done? I believe the Canadian requirements are a bit "easier" since my brother in law is Canadian and I think the baby would be able to get a passport that way too. We are trying to avoid her having to fly out, it isn't a huge deal if she has to but it's not the first choice.


Birth of US Citizen Abroad, of course you need to provide Affidavit of Parentage, Physical Presence, and Support. Why is she not able to provide old paystubs/paychecks, bills, etc.? Can't she access this information online or have a relative in the US get this information to her? Small price to pay for her new baby to be a citizen of the Greatest Country in the World. Please do whatever you need to do to make this happen as I wouldn't want to bring up a child as a Canadian only for them to find out later in life they could have been an American. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

If your sister has her baby in UAE, the baby can get Canadian citizenship because the mother is Canadian. As far as I remember, the new citizenship laws passed states that the first generation born outside Canada can get the parents citizenship. If the second generation is born outside of Canada as well, then they will NOT get Canadian citizenship on account of parents being Canadian. That generation would have to seek immigration to Canada. 

Contact the Canadian Embassy in Abu Dhabi and they should be able to give you the required information. I am sure there would have been other Canadians who have had their children and gone through the process and so the embassy should have the info you need. Good Luck.





indoMLA said:


> Please do whatever you need to do to make this happen as I wouldn't want to bring up a child as a Canadian only for them to find out later in life they could have been an American.


I will burn your car down to the ground


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> I will burn your car down to the ground


 Nah, we could gift him the most after sought gear by Americans while traveling overseas. The kit includes a shirt, a cap and a light jacket all carrying the maple leaf. That's the only way Americans can be loved anywhere they go these days 

It is so great that fellow Americans are dumping their citizenship on tax woes. Go to the Canadian expat forum group, there is a thread discussing how many ppl are dumping the best "country citizenship " and favoring Canada for the best one

Although I understand that you tried to crack a joke there, reality is common people are paying the price. Middle class workers should not foot the bill twice. Enough of having Canadian taxes and imagine having to pay on top a bit more to uncle sam. Not to mention that there is a tax treaty between the two countries that is long long overdue for a review


----------



## Sis41 (Jun 1, 2012)

Well just a quick update guys... I was able to get the administrator of our high school to get me her transcript... problem is, it's across the country so they have to mail it. That will knock out 4 out of 5 years' requirements. The US embassy there in Dubai specifically told them they would not accept bills and such, only transcripts or W-2s. They're hoping they'll accept joint tax returns, but who knows. She tried to get a social security statement but wasn't able to as of yet. They're having a problem deciding whether to go back for the birth and they're running out of time. At this point I dont think they're debating Canada and the US though lol. It's not like they wanted to leave but they just ran out of options over there for the time being.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

If she can go back to the US or Canada for the birth then I would strongly suggest that. I have yet to find a hospital here that has the level of staff, technology, and qualified doctors. Do a search and you will see what I mean (e.g. antibiotics for everything).


----------



## Sis41 (Jun 1, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> If she can go back to the US or Canada for the birth then I would strongly suggest that. I have yet to find a hospital here that has the level of staff, technology, and qualified doctors. Do a search and you will see what I mean (e.g. antibiotics for everything).


Oh my gosh now I am freaking out!!! She said she felt fine about the doctor and the hospital (City Hospital) but if they are not qualified I am about to go and get her myself!!


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Sis41 said:


> Oh my gosh now I am freaking out!!! She said she felt fine about the doctor and the hospital (City Hospital) but if they are not qualified I am about to go and get her myself!!


Have a look at some of the posts about obgyns etc on here there are some great doctors and hospitals and other mums are talking about which ones they were treated at & they great service they have had. Don't worry about her health in Dubai she'll be fine


----------



## Sis41 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am starting to panic, I was under the impression that Dubai had good care available, better options than a lot of places in the region. I am sure she would not put them at risk under any circumstances. She likes the doctor and said that she was much more caring than the American ones she's been to, and that her appointments have been easier too. The doctor is Western European and I havent seen the hospital in person but from the photos it looked modern.


----------



## soulkali (Oct 11, 2011)

Sis41 said:


> Well just a quick update guys... I was able to get the administrator of our high school to get me her transcript... problem is, it's across the country so they have to mail it. That will knock out 4 out of 5 years' requirements. The US embassy there in Dubai specifically told them they would not accept bills and such, only transcripts or W-2s. They're hoping they'll accept joint tax returns, but who knows. She tried to get a social security statement but wasn't able to as of yet. They're having a problem deciding whether to go back for the birth and they're running out of time. At this point I dont think they're debating Canada and the US though lol. It's not like they wanted to leave but they just ran out of options over there for the time being.


Hi,

I currently live in Dubai and just had a baby August 12th so i am going through the same process. I am an American citizen my wife is not. see quote below!

U.S. citizen, he must have been physically present in the U.S. for five years prior to the child’s birth, two of which must be after the age of 14. 

you need to obtain elementary school records as well as high school records. This will cover the 5 year requirement. any additional information like W-2 forms is a plus. My friend had a baby here a year ago and was able to obtain a passport with only the two school records I mentioned above. 

If all else fails see if your sister can attach the baby to her passport.

I will be going to the embassy to apply here in the nexrt week or so, I will keep you updated. 

Note: all School records must be originals and unopened in original packaging from the school.


----------



## soulkali (Oct 11, 2011)

Report of Birth | Consulate General of the United States Dubai, UAE


----------

